# [CoC] LF Online CoC (6e Chaosium)



## Pour (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh I know this one is a stretch, but I just got the 6th Edition Chaosium Call of Cthulhu and it is awesome! I want to eventually run a game online, but first I think it'd serve me well to play in one. 

So I figured it's worth a shot posting this.


----------

